# Anyone tried a bounceboard?



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't waste your money, an old skateboard and some old bicycle tubes work just as well

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Depends on your situation. If you own your own tramp, you can do whatever you want, of course. If you're going to a gymnastics center, they likely won't let you use anything else. The bounce boards are usually a hard foam that won't hurt anything. And yes, having one on your feet gives you a better feel for doing it on a snowboard.


----------



## vincequest (Apr 4, 2017)

Awesome thanks guys. I might give it a try this weekend... let you know if I do!


----------

